# Rivers Edge Hunting Club - Laurens County On Oconee River



## cddogfan1 (Feb 7, 2017)

Looks Like we may need 3-4 members this years  

967 Total Acres
Oconee River is West Boundary, Mercer Creek is South Boundary, HWY 199 is East Boundary , River Bend WMA South Tract is the North Boundary. 

River Bend WMA South Tract is 1635 acres and is only hunted 10 days in the firearms season.

We hold membership to 9 members 

Pin in board system. 

14 or more Club Stands - 2 are 4x8 condos with heated, sliding glass windows, carpet etc. Others are a mixture of try pods and 2 man ladder stands.

Typically have 8-10 food plots. Usually plant iron clay peas, sorghum, oats, winter peas

Guest / Family Policy 
From Opening Day of Deer season to December 1st it is 1 gun/shooter per membership rule. After Dec 1 you can have a guest hunter.

No hunting /shooting guest during Turkey Season until the month of May.

Small Game hunting is allowed and you are allowed guest then who can hunt.

Land is a mixture of River Swamp and Planted Pines almost a 50/50 split. Good numbers on Deer, Turkey numbers are OK. Do not have that many Hogs. They mostly just pass through. Squirrel and Rabbit numbers are pretty good. We have plenty of sloughs that at times can hold good numbers of Wood Ducks. 

Bucks need to be 4 points to a side and outside the ears. 

There is a large sand bar on the river that provides good bank fishing and a recreation spot. You can bring friends and family to use the sand bar. 

Good road and trail system through out the property. 

We have a camp site. No power or water though. We bring water in and use generators. We have a 12 x 24 cabin that has a wood stove and gas range, that we use as a cook shed and gathering spot. We have a port a jon that gets cleaned out and serviced regularly. There is also a large Bar B Que smoker there. Fire Ring too. We typically cook there on Saturdays for Lunch during deer season. 

Dues are $1500.00 per year Membership May 15, 2016 to May 14, 2017

PM me for more details or to set up a visit.


----------



## rodthefisherman (Feb 8, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## GobbleBeehives (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm interested in talking to you. You can email me at vdietz@gmail.com or call 770-316-7948


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 8, 2017)

PM sent.


----------



## Clay Newsome (Feb 11, 2017)

I am interested in taking a look at the property. Please call or email me @ 478-297-0188 or cnewsome2020@gmail.com.   Thanks


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone heard from him?


----------

